# Which steam cleaner do you use?



## Wallyb (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm planning to buy a steam cleaner for interior and engine cleaning in the not too distant future and basically having read as much as I can on the web I can't decide which is the "best"!

I have read most of all the references to steam cleaner artilces on here but there seems to be no consistent vote for any particular brand or model. 

I am not interested in cheap and chearful models. My priority is reliability and being well built. 

There is one model I have stumbled across lately that I have not seen mentioned on here before - the Karcher DE 4002 and I wondered if there was anyone on here who has any experience of it?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I used a Nimbus 1300 which has done me very well for interior detailing, engine and even exterior.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Nilfisk alto 700. 5 bar and very pleased with it. Not sure they still make it, they were £450 new, mine was 99p from the bay...very lucky indeed!

I can recommend it though.


----------



## Wallyb (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for your replys.

Anyone else?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Comes with theses accessories and a bag


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Sphere from Vapourtek is a great and tidy little machine. Hasn't let me down once... 5 bar, dual tank, good working-time. Its another one with a handy bag as well!

http://www.vapourtek.co.uk/vpke2001.htm


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Lots of goodies & accessories with the Sphere :thumb:


----------



## Wallyb (Mar 15, 2012)

The Sphere looks quite interesting and powerful. Looking on the link provided I can't see what length of electric power cable is provided nor the length of the tubing that runs delivers the steam from the machine unit to the trigger handle?

Have you any idea "Spirit Detailing"?


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Wallyb said:


> The Sphere looks quite interesting and powerful. Looking on the link provided I can't see what length of electric power cable is provided nor the length of the tubing that runs delivers the steam from the machine unit to the trigger handle?
> 
> Have you any idea "Spirit Detailing"?


Well, I don't have it in front of me right now but the power cable is about 15 to 20 feet and the hose must be about 7 feet. Don't hold me to that though... its about the same as your average vacuum cleaner or slightly longer even because it isn't a "stretching" extending hose. There are attachments for it so you can work on hard floors and carpets, or the smaller upholstery attachment. There's also a small "jet" nozzle that works a treat in vents or in awkward engine bays.

My tip is don't tell the Mrs you have it or you will get suckered into doing the house as well!! LOL:wall:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Ive got the Sagittaruis from Vaportek...Great machine..Use it as a steam vac and as a pure steam machine. Matbe pricey but great piece of kit. Very flexible, multi purpose machine.
http://www.vapourtek.co.uk/vpk120_steamcleaner.htm

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

Polti Vapouretto 2400. Only used it for interiors but works a treat - wouldn't be without it.


----------



## Wallyb (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies. I had not come across the vapourtek website before but they do look more like a commercial piece of kit.

Has anyone had experience of the Karcher DE 4002?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

BareFacedGeek said:


> Polti Vapouretto 2400. Only used it for interiors but works a treat - wouldn't be without it.


Same one as I've got, brilliant steamer :thumb:

http://www.go-electrical.co.uk/polti-vaporetto-2400-steam-cleaner.html


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

mkv said:


> Ive got the Sagittaruis from Vaportek...Great machine..Use it as a steam vac and as a pure steam machine. Matbe pricey but great piece of kit. Very flexible, multi purpose machine.
> http://www.vapourtek.co.uk/vpk120_steamcleaner.htm
> 
> Steve


I wanted one of them...but the Mrs said NO! ........ Ct :lol:.


----------



## dobbo. (May 3, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Polti-950...omeGarden_CLV_Cleaning_CA&hash=item1c27ddee84

one going cheep here


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

trv8 said:


> I wanted one of them...but the Mrs said NO! ........ Ct :lol:.


Haha, Yes, the price is a problem. Having said that its saved a few vehicle interiors. Also use it round the house to good effect.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

mkv said:


> Also use it round the house to good effect.


I tried spinning that one on her, but she wasn't having any of it. She still said NO! :wall:


----------



## LynetteH (Jun 15, 2012)

I use a Domotec steam cleaner - portable with lots of different attachments - great for cleaning ovens, bathrooms and kitchens. Good value for money.


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

I have one of these but it seems to have gone in price in the past few months.

I only paid £80 for it.

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=7451


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

LynetteH said:


> I use a Domotec steam cleaner - portable with lots of different attachments - great for cleaning ovens, bathrooms and kitchens. Good value for money.


:doublesho Are you sure your on the right Forum :lol:.
I just couldn't resist .

Welcome to Detailing World anyway :wave:.


----------



## En1gma (Jun 16, 2012)

I currently use this on and off:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00171UYPC/ref=mp_s_a_15?qid=1339883326&sr=8-15

150 max temp and 4.5 bar. Does the job quite nicely. Build quality isn't the best, but for the money and spec I couldn't refuse. A few dodgy reviews, but thus far been fine with me.


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Karcher HDS 580


----------

